# flexible drywall



## jerzram (Sep 13, 2012)

hi everyone im new to the site. i have a question i live in scranton pa. does anyone know where i can purchase flexible drywall, i hope somebody can point me in the right direction. thank u in advance


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

1/4" is about as flexible as drywall gets. That I know of.:thumbsup:
What are you trying to do?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site. It sounds like you need to wet down 2 layers of 1/4" drywall. if that won't work you'll need to be a lot more specific.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not in your trade but recall buying Hi-flex 1/4" drywall years ago. The claim at the time was you could wrap it around a five gallon bucket. 
Do a google search for Hi-flex drywall should be lots of results.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

we double up on the 1/4" about as flexible as you can get. or can wet it down a bit to give it a little more flex.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

1/4'' high flex.
check with your local drywall supplier. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerzram (Sep 13, 2012)

thank u everyone for replying im remodeling an old home and the bedroom had a 15 ft wall that had a 30 degree radius 17" off the floor. i ripped out the plaster and latts and now i have to make the same radius out of sheetrock. i found a video on you tube that showed flexible drywall but i could not locate any. if i use 2 sheets of 1/4" will it be flexible enough without cracking and do i install the first sheet and cover the first with the second sheet. Or does anyone know where i can purshase super flex. thanks


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerzram said:


> do i install the first sheet and cover the first with the second sheet. Or does anyone know where i can purshase super flex. thanks


Yes. :thumbsup:

Check with your nearest drywall supply store (Not Home Depot or Lowes).
Here's a link http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/313657
The manufacture is in Valley Forge, PA. Is that anywhere near Scranton?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The wetter it gets the more flexible it becomes. At one point you just have to use wacky board and hot mud..


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

hers a couple round walls and ceilings done with 5/8 and 1/2


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> hers a couple round walls and ceilings done with 5/8 and 1/2


Nice work Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Really Chris, fine looking dwall work sir.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work.:notworthy

We always would go with 1/2'' when possible...............That makes me wonder if that new ''lightweight'' rock will go around a radius like the old stuff did?


Like me and Mix said, HIGH FLEX 1/4'' from a drywall supplier.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe call a plasterer.

You may well find youself over your head fast if you have never hung or taped a curve.....Or plan on lots of sanding
As a plasterer in the comercial side in the midwest we did alot, so when I moved here and found alot of the spanish style done in rock, I had to learn. Not saying its hard but there are things you can do and some that fail miserbly


----------



## jerzram (Sep 13, 2012)

jerzram said:


> hi everyone im new to the site. i have a question i live in scranton pa. does anyone know where i can purchase flexible drywall, i hope somebody can point me in the right direction. thank u in advance


Thank u everyone for the replies i used 2 sheets of 1/4" worked well.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jerzram said:


> Thank u everyone for the replies i used 2 sheets of 1/4" worked well.


Glad it worked out. :thumbup:
Get any pics?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

iDAHOchris said:


> hers a couple round walls and ceilings done with 5/8 and 1/2


That ceiling looks crazy. How did you get get the sphere shape


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> That ceiling looks crazy. How did you get get the sphere shape


Looks like pie shaped pieces. Lots of triangular pie shaped pieces. And lots of Advil.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> That ceiling looks crazy. How did you get get the sphere shape


1/2" drywall on ceiling. Once we got a pattern it went good. Good framing also


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I love to work on curved walls and soffets.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Something i have done in the past is wet the back than put between 2 saw horses or lean it againist the wall.The next day it will be like a rocking chair.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice work Chris. :thumbup:


Ill second that. Those walls are some beautiful work.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Red Adobe said:


> maybe call a plasterer.
> 
> You may well find youself over your head fast if you have never hung or taped a curve.....Or plan on lots of sanding
> As a plasterer in the comercial side in the midwest we did alot, so when I moved here and found alot of the spanish style done in rock, I had to learn. Not saying its hard but there are things you can do and some that fail miserbly


On my last job I just did my first curve. It took alot of sanding and sleepless nights. Ha Ha


----------



## jerzram (Sep 13, 2012)

jerzram said:


> hi everyone im new to the site. i have a question i live in scranton pa. does anyone know where i can purchase flexible drywall, i hope somebody can point me in the right direction. thank u in advance


Room in progress.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

jerzram said:


> Room in progress.



Looks good.... I probably would have just seemed that with a hard line, or made the curve with the mud....

I like it though


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

That's really impressive. I hope to work with curved drywall when I get the basics down. Really nice!


----------



## jerzram (Sep 13, 2012)

mrcharles said:


> Looks good.... I probably would have just seemed that with a hard line, or made the curve with the mud....
> 
> I like it though


personally i would have seamed it but the customer wanted the same curve that was in the plaster that i ripped out. and thank you


----------



## fulcrum1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curves*

If you like curves, please take a look at the pictures in my profile. Often we just supply the curved corners, arches, cornices, column covers etc but sometimes we get suckered into doing the actual work...


----------



## fulcrum1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curves*

Aah finally remembered how to get pics in the message itself. These were from Thorne in Chicago. They installed 60 or so of our column covers in a commercial remodel job. I thought our columns looked awesome just as plain columns but by the time they had had finished with them they looked way better.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

fulcrum1 said:


> Aah finally remembered how to get pics in the message itself. These were from Thorne in Chicago. They installed 60 or so of our column covers in a commercial remodel job. I thought our columns looked awesome just as plain columns but by the time they had had finished with them they looked way better.


I have installed alot of those over the years,work real slick.


----------



## avaaator (Jun 26, 2015)

*TIGHT radius curve here!*

Here's a pre-finished shot of a 9-10" radius curve accomplished with flexible 1/4" drywall that ordinary 1/4" couldn't even come close to!:thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice, but good luck cleaning that ground in drywall out of that grout.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Nice, but good luck cleaning that ground in drywall out of that grout.


Been there done that...

I would have also cut that drywall so it sat a 1/2" above the tile to keep it from wicking water whenever the floor gets mopped.


----------

